# Breeding records and databases??



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

hello,

I'm sure everyone has their own system of managing their breeders and I would love to get some tips before I really get started.

Do you have a database/record where you list who is paired with who and what they produce? and what the offspring produce?


Do you do it from memory?

How do you organize it? Pairs per year, or family trees or??

would love some pointers
thanks


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

I record the following on an excell for easy back reference through find. And also for colour reference and genetics.

Young ring number
Young date of birth
Young colour
Mother's ring number
Mother's colour
Father's ring number
Father's colour

I use plastic clip on rings, and whenever i reuse the ring i use the d.o.b. To illustrate a re-use.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Roller lover said:


> I record the following on an excell for easy back reference through find. And also for colour reference and genetics.
> 
> Young ring number
> Young date of birth
> ...


Hey Malta!! 

Thanks, so you register the information under the young, not under the parents. Makes sense! Was wondering how I was going to create a logical family tree.

what about things like health issues/fertility rate of eggs/etc no. of squabs raised for the pair? Are they relevant do you think or did you never really need the information?


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

I never needed that info but you can see the number of squabs per pair if you sort by the father/mother.

Viva Malta. Your the other Maltese i know in here. Where from? Qormi here


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

B'kara

I think there might be someone else on PT but can;t remember the name.

Do you know anything about the show they're supposed to be doing? I keep looking out for it but they haven't published the venue and date yet. They had said end Nov to December but still no news


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Pigeon loft organiser*



LisaNewTumbler said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm sure everyone has their own system of managing their breeders and I would love to get some tips before I really get started.
> 
> ...


Google pigeon loft organiser and pay about 70 bucks and you have a very good database system designed for breeding and racing pigeons

Regards Snakeman


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

No did not hear of it will keep a close eye.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Snakeman13 said:


> Google pigeon loft organiser and pay about 70 bucks and you have a very good database system designed for breeding and racing pigeons
> 
> Regards Snakeman


thanks but I'm not racing so I don't need such a dedicated system, a home made version will suit me fine


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Roller lover said:


> No did not hear of it will keep a close eye.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Malta-Fancy-Poultry-and-Pigeon-Club/361763800519722

this is their facebook page. I've never been before, and it looks like mostly poultry but its the only local show I know of :/


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks, I keep mine fir hobby and relaxation, nothing serious. Although I want my rollers to roll and My homers to fly i do not race or compete. Just for fun, and joining my biology interest to colour genetics. My work does not permit more.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

same here. I just started with Triganinos and Lahores, just to enjoy watching them and breeding them for colour


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

These are a couple things I want to look for in 2014 (keep in mind its for racing pigeons)

As far as the breeders go:

1. Health of the breeders (which birds can handle breeding)
2. Fertility rate (how many eggs hatch)
3. Success rate (how many young birds even leave the nest to go on to training)
4. Good vs. Bad parents (which ones have healthy young - are fed good, etc). 

For the flyers:

1. Easiness in training (which birds learn quick, which ones don't)
2. Losses (which pair lost the most young birds in training)
3. Maturity (which young birds from what pairs mature the fastest) 
4. Hawk evasive (which ones can out fly the hawks)
5. Health of young birds

There are a few more points I can't remember off the top of my head but the goal is to identify which birds are smarter, healthier, etc. So I want to keep a record of both the breeders and the flyers. At the end of the season I'm going to assess every breeder and flyer and make cuts to the roster depending on performance. I don't want to look too deep into their family history or the bloodline (pedigrees). If the bird does not perform as a breeder within 2 years, it will be taken out of the breeding program. From testing 8-12 babies in 2 years you can get a better idea of whether the bird is worth keeping.

The birds in my loft will only earn a spot if they perform.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Revolution Lofts said:


> These are a couple things I want to look for in 2014 (keep in mind its for racing pigeons)
> 
> As far as the breeders go:
> 
> ...


Thats a good system I think. Esp for racers, since you are breeding for performance so if they don't produce performers then they are no good for your program  Thanks

I am breeding for colour, but I can definitely apply the same principles, esp regarding the health and behaviour of the parents


----------

